# I love you all.



## Ericsentropy (Dec 21, 2013)

It's a shame that this is the least viewed forum for us, including myself.
I may not know you but I know how real the pain is and how much it hurts.
I wish you the best of luck in overcoming whatever struggle you may be currently wrestling with and remember: love abounds everywhere, even in the darkest of times when there seems to be none.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Best of luck to you too ^^_


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Right back at you, guy. Thanks for the positive post.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Tasdel (Nov 3, 2013)

Wish you luck too man. Hope you win the lottery!


----------



## amy94 (Jun 28, 2013)

we all love u too


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


>


Your resistance is making this affection really awkward.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

love you too !! isnt love such a beautiful thing.. <3


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

i :heart you too


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh Eric, I've dreamed of this for so long...


LMFAO

Eric, I love you too... man (Ok, I couldn't help but do the Eric Foreman thing there).

I agree it's unfortunate about this being possibly the lesser viewed among the boards.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

so much love here we should set up an orgy lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you! Same to you :heart


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I think people would rather feel sorry for themselves rather than inspiring themselves with positive thought. 

Hope you can do what you need to in you life.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love you all too


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Group hug! bring it in


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't see - the love in this thread makes it all foggy!


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks eric


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

:heart you too. :group


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you, I love myself as well, it's good to have things in common with others.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ericsentropy said:


> It's a shame that this is the least viewed forum for us, including myself.
> I may not know you but I know* how real the pain is and how much it hurts.*
> I wish you the best of luck in overcoming whatever struggle you may be currently wrestling with and remember: love abounds everywhere, even in the darkest of times when there seems to be none.


Pain and lies come from the devil. L.O.V.E. is for the way you look at me. O is for the one I see. V. is very very extraordinary. E. emotionally. Nat King Cole and Joe R&B singer. "


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww thanks! It's the thought that counts.


----------

